
Insiders claim Google's internet-fixing Jigsaw is a toxic vanity project - mindgam3
https://boingboing.net/2019/07/03/missing-piece-of-the-puzzle.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20343297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20343297)

